
First look at Google Chrome's UI design refresh - cpeterso
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/04/23/first-look-at-google-chromes-ui-design-refresh/
======
ocdtrekkie
Kinda reminds me of Firefox's last UI a bit?

[http://tipsonubuntu.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/firefox-5...](http://tipsonubuntu.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/firefox-52.jpg)

